
Mercure: Server-sent live updates – protocol and reference implementation - based2
https://github.com/dunglas/mercure
======
based2
[https://linuxfr.org/news/mercure-un-nouveau-protocole-web-
po...](https://linuxfr.org/news/mercure-un-nouveau-protocole-web-pour-mettre-
a-jour-les-navigateurs-en-temps-reel-push)

